
Graphene-based computer would be 1,000 times faster than silicon-based - jonbaer
http://www.kurzweilai.net/graphene-based-computer-would-be-1000-times-faster-than-silicon-based-use-100th-the-power
======
aonoma
Yeah, but by that time, Windows 10 will still have a Windows Experience Index
of 5.9

